# A Gaming Controller under 1,500



## Goleon (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey guys,
I have under Rs.1,500 to spend and need a gaming controller( Like MS XBOX 360 controller)
I will be using it to play mostly the game FIFA 12. I will use it on my PC (no xbox or ps3). I am currently looking at microsoft's offering. Are there any better options?
Online buy with free shipping will be more comfortable.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 27, 2011)

Xbox 360 controller is one of best!


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 27, 2011)

Microsoft XBOX 360 wired controller for arounf Rs 1300 not sure for prices in your place but this one is best.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 27, 2011)

~1500/- budget xbox controller is the best one available that I can think about. Available ~1300/- and is the best choice for you.


----------



## robotsmani (Dec 27, 2011)

^^ Best option for your budget. you will get it from homeshop18 for 1118/- after applying some coupons(google it).


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 27, 2011)

Nothing beats the Xbox controller


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Dec 27, 2011)

sorry for this question..
i bought xbox 360 wired controller at 1200 in chennai..(2 weeks back)
i have to depend on third party software to play with that like pinnacle
game software..
are there any solutions or driver software for my problemmm...


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 27, 2011)

Go bro get it you won't regret


----------



## Goleon (Dec 30, 2011)

Okay, Xbox wired controller it is.
But is there any difference between the black and white ones?
I find the white ones more costly. I will be buying from flip cart(currently out of stock)


----------



## Gollum (Dec 30, 2011)

black one is teh new one, if you want to spend more then go for razer


----------

